
Toyota Is Testing a New Solar-Powered Prius - jonbaer
https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/hybrid-electric/a28322554/toyota-is-testing-a-new-solar-powered-prius/
======
Tepix
I noticed the difference in daily kilometers between the Prius (up to 48km
with 860W of solar) and the Sono Sion (up to 34km with 1200W). I think Toyota
gives you the theoretical maximum range increase that you get when you use the
generated power directly without storing it in the battery first.

